# Refuse Collection & SW



## leesider29 (17 Dec 2009)

I am on jobseekers benefit and I was just wondering what is the situation with refuse collection and getting help with it? I am with Greenstar, rang them and they said I have to deal with the SW on this but SW had already told me to contact Greenstar about it. Do I need to be with the local authority instead?

Thanks


----------



## gipimann (17 Dec 2009)

Yes, if there are any waiver schemes running in your area, the Local Authority should have the details.


----------



## roker (23 Dec 2009)

Would this apply to pensioners also?


----------



## gipimann (23 Dec 2009)

Yes, contact the local authority for details on all waiver schemes which may be in operation in your area.


----------



## circle (23 Dec 2009)

This scheme is changing in the new year (in DCC anyhow, not sure about the other councils) so that the waiver covers the standing charge only, with the consumer paying for the lift charges.


----------



## envirogreen (5 Jun 2011)

Just an update for everyone, since councils are slowly privatising their collected E.G drcc you have to contact revenue directly to sort this out


----------

